# think I made a mistake



## resentful (Dec 7, 2009)

This is odd becouse I am the one who started it. My husband and I have agreed to seperate but becouse of finances are continuning to live in the same house. Now that it is here I don't think that is what I want I think that I want to stay togher. He on the other hand says their is no hope for us. He says that we argue too much and that he does not want to make it work. He also says that it does not hurt. I on the other hand want to give it one more try. What can I do? How can I convince him to give it one more try?


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

maybe if he moves out and away from you he would miss you, stop arguing and start being the woman he used to know. All he sees is the person he doesn't want, be someone who looks like a good catch....maybe you can turn things around.....


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

why let it get this far? pride?

when one person is so stubborn that they cannot see their own faults and correct them, they dig in, then this is inevitable.

i am dealing with similar, just a stubborn bitter spouse that wont change some poor behavior. the regret will come soon, then you have to live with that for a long time.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Go to marriagebuilders.com and print out the Love Buster and Emotional Needs questionnaires. Ask your H to fill them out so that you will know what you did wrong. Once you know how you hurt him (LB), and what he wanted and didn't get (EN), you can bust your butt to stop LBing him and meet his ENs while you're under the same roof. (Once you separate, chances are almost nonexistent you'll ever get back together.) This doesn't even require his participation - just become the wife he wants.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

One more try doesn't sound promising unless you can show him changes....reel him back in as the other posters suggest by being the woman he fell in love with....if you are annoyed with him, he will not want to be around you.


----------

